# Canon Tilt-Shift Updates [CR1]



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2013)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14486"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/?p=14486">Tweet</a></div>
<p><strong>New Tilt-Shift lenses?

</strong>I’ve received a few bits of information about new L tilt-shift lenses from Canon. We’ve heard there would be a direct replacement for the 45mm f/2.8 and it would be an L. We’ve heard that the 90mm f/2.8 would be replaced with a TS-E 135mm f/2.8L. This is not the first time we’ve heard that the 90 tilt-shift would get a longer focal length.</p>
<p>We also understand that Canon is redesigning the shift mechanism on the new tilt-shift lenses and that they won’t share the same design as the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606803-USA/Canon_3553B002_Wide_Tilt_Shift_TS_E_17mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">TS-E 17 f/4L</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606804-USA/Canon_3552B002_TS_E_24mm_f_3_5L_II.html/bi/2466/kbis/3296" target="_blank">TS-E 24 f/3.5L II</a>. I would gladly welcome a more reliable design to the shift unit, and hopefully Canon can make the new lenses a bit less prone to broken knobs and other issues that I have seen.</p>
<p>I asked if updates to the <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606803-USA/Canon_3553B002_Wide_Tilt_Shift_TS_E_17mm.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">TS-E 17 f/4L</a> and <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/606804-USA/Canon_3552B002_TS_E_24mm_f_3_5L_II.html/bi/2466/kbis/3296" target="_blank">TS-E 24 f/3.5L II</a> were likely if a new design is seen as more reliable and I was told it would be unlikely beyond some stealth updates. Design changes can be implemented in lenses over the years they’re in production.</p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## KAS (Oct 10, 2013)

Very excited about the prospect of a new TS-E 45. The current 45 is my least sharp/contrasty lens. Plus, I would definitely welcome better controls over the tilt/shift mechanisms. Maybe locking at positions other than 90 degrees?


----------



## TomazK (Oct 10, 2013)

The new mechanism could be something similar to Schneider ?

http://www.schneiderkreuznach.com/photo-imaging/produktbereiche/fotoobjektive/produkte/dslr-objektive/tiltshift-objektive/

Hopefully the prices won't be too high. ... and pigs fly


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 10, 2013)

How about something clever like a autofocus tilt-shift. I wonder if the dual pixel technology might make this possible. Certainly, its not do-able with conventional tilt - shift. My eyes just won't let me focus manually any longer.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 10, 2013)

TomazK said:


> At the rate Canon's been going, the new Zeiss may soon seem like a bargain


----------



## Halfrack (Oct 10, 2013)

While I understand why wide lenses need to be designed for it, how about an adapter that would allow for T/S on any EF lens? Hasselblad has a slick setup in their HTS 1.5 setup, and while it's no technical camera, the ability to use different lenses is nice. Toss in the electrical connections for focus and such, and you could get some really interesting stuff.

http://www.hasselbladusa.com/products/h-system/hts-15.aspx
Too bad Hasselblad hasn't figured out how to sell their products and actually have example photos and such...


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 10, 2013)

Halfrack said:


> While I understand why wide lenses need to be designed for it, how about an adapter that would allow for T/S on any EF lens? Hasselblad has a slick setup in their HTS 1.5 setup, and while it's no technical camera, the ability to use different lenses is nice. Toss in the electrical connections for focus and such, and you could get some really interesting stuff.
> 
> http://www.hasselbladusa.com/products/h-system/hts-15.aspx
> Too bad Hasselblad hasn't figured out how to sell their products and actually have example photos and such...


I don't think the image circle on standard EF lenses is big enough (or bright enough) to do this kind of thing. I guess the Hassy lenses are already overdesigned with huge image circles. Perhaps it could work to a limited extent with EF lenses on a crop body, but most crop users wouldn't be interested, I suppose.


----------



## 9VIII (Oct 10, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > While I understand why wide lenses need to be designed for it, how about an adapter that would allow for T/S on any EF lens? Hasselblad has a slick setup in their HTS 1.5 setup, and while it's no technical camera, the ability to use different lenses is nice. Toss in the electrical connections for focus and such, and you could get some really interesting stuff.
> ...



EOS-M tilt adapter? I like it!

Just one more reason those cameras are a good idea.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Oct 10, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Certainly, its not do-able with conventional tilt - shift. My eyes just won't let me focus manually any longer.



Use liveview 10x with one of those video shooting attachments to project the LCD larger onto your eye (you could even just use a couple rubber bands to hold on a less expensive Hoodman stills attachement). Now way to do it easily or well through VF no matter how good your eyes are. Or maybe reading glasses would help if you don't want to use a Hoodman sort of attachment.


----------



## Drizzt321 (Oct 11, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> Halfrack said:
> 
> 
> > While I understand why wide lenses need to be designed for it, how about an adapter that would allow for T/S on any EF lens? Hasselblad has a slick setup in their HTS 1.5 setup, and while it's no technical camera, the ability to use different lenses is nice. Toss in the electrical connections for focus and such, and you could get some really interesting stuff.
> ...



Yup, probably the reason.

And for the Hasselblad, not certain, but their lenses might all be designed for 6x6 or 6x4.5 and their sensors are all somewhat smaller than that. So they have a larger image circle to begin with, which lets them make an adapter like that.


----------



## Rick (Oct 11, 2013)

Canon Rumors said:


> <p>We also understand that Canon is redesigning the shift mechanism on the new tilt-shift lenses and that they won’t share the same design... I would gladly welcome a more reliable design to the shift unit, and hopefully Canon can make the new lenses a bit less prone to broken knobs and other issues that I have seen.</p>



Problem with the shift mechanism on the TSE-17? News to me.


----------



## Ellen Schmidtee (Oct 11, 2013)

Pardon my ignorance, but what would be the point of a tilt-shift lens with such a long focal length?

If a whole building can be covered by a 135mm lens, I'd imagine a somewhat shorter focal length and moving the camera up & down with the tripod's central column.

For macro, IIRC neuro has written the TS-E lenses would need an unrealistic tilt range.


----------



## rambarra (Oct 11, 2013)

something is happening with the TS-E17 and TS-E24 too. maybe some minor update as suggested. both of them have not been available from my usual hk lens suppliers already since a few weeks


----------



## Kwanon (Oct 11, 2013)

Finally some good news for me. I love the TS-E lenses. 

We have had this same rumour for quite a while popping up..
I want an actual announcement.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 11, 2013)

Ellen Schmidtee said:


> Pardon my ignorance, but what would be the point of a tilt-shift lens with such a long focal length?
> 
> If a whole building can be covered by a 135mm lens, I'd imagine a somewhat shorter focal length and moving the camera up & down with the tripod's central column.
> 
> For macro, IIRC neuro has written the TS-E lenses would need an unrealistic tilt range.



Product photography, a cereal box is just like a building, but if you want to see the top of it and not have keystoning you need shift, same for watches, tilt so your plane of focus is on the watchface, arty falloff everywhere else but you don't need the watch to be perpendicular to the camera.

As for the tilt mechanism, that has always been Canon's weak spot, besides 8º it nowhere near enough for a 135mm tilt lens, it will at least 20º to compete with movement cameras (though I doubt it will get it) also the tilt mechanism needs to be geared much better so finer adjustment is possible. As for the current mechanism being unreliable, I'd argue that, the only people who breaks knobs off them are the people too stupid to take the locks off, they are easy to break then, but still need a lot of force.


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 11, 2013)

In addition to product photography, I think the 135mm FL would be used more for creative purposes, particularly headshots and other "toy camera" effect type effects where tilt would be the primary move used, vs. shift to correct perspective. The TS-E90 is used by a lot of celebrity portrait pros.

See this link: http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/sample_images/ts-e_90mm_gallery.shtml


----------



## surapon (Oct 11, 2013)

mackguyver said:


> In addition to product photography, I think the 135mm FL would be used more for creative purposes, particularly headshots and other "toy camera" effect type effects where tilt would be the primary move used, vs. shift to correct perspective. The TS-E90 is used by a lot of celebrity portrait pros.
> 
> See this link: http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/galleries/galleries/sample_images/ts-e_90mm_gallery.shtml



Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. mackguyver.
Thanks for you great infor. and great link that I can learn too.
Surapon


----------



## mackguyver (Oct 11, 2013)

surapon said:


> Thanks you, Sir, Dear Mr. mackguyver.
> Thanks for you great infor. and great link that I can learn too.
> Surapon


Mr. Surapon (the man who wears many cameras )

I'm glad you enjoyed the link - Canon USA has a number of these "FOCUS ON" articles for several of their lenses and most of them are quite interesting. There isn't a way to show just those, but this is pretty close:
http://www.learn.usa.canon.com/dlc/search/search.spr?keyword=FOCUS+ON%3A+

Look for FOCUS ON: in the results and there are several pages, so go through them to the find the articles.


----------



## dryanparker (Oct 11, 2013)

Rick said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > <p>We also understand that Canon is redesigning the shift mechanism on the new tilt-shift lenses and that they won’t share the same design... I would gladly welcome a more reliable design to the shift unit, and hopefully Canon can make the new lenses a bit less prone to broken knobs and other issues that I have seen.</p>
> ...



If they're redesigning ONLY the shift mechanism, perhaps they're looking at the post-style shift like the PC-Super-Angulon and older shift lenses. The new Schneider PC-TS lenses use barrel rings to adjust both tilt and shift independently. Very cool, indeed.

I will say the post-style shift is really a joy to use. I have the 75mm shift lens for the Mamiya RZ, and I previously owned the TS-E 24L II. Both are extraordinary. I do find the TS-E knobs a bit tedious now that I've experienced a post mechanism. Big fan, though the Mamiya post lacks a way to lock things down.


----------

